# Looking for glowengine plans



## Andreas0815 (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi,
I'm not a beginner but also not an expert. I just finished my first engine. A Felgiebel 14ccm engine. It works and powers my Majestic Major (design by Ben Buckle). Now I'm looking for plans for a small and easy to build glow engine 1-2 ccm. Does anyone here have an suggestion for me what engine to build. The main reason for me to build such a small engine is that I want to try to build an engine without piston rings. I do not want to build a diesel, because in Germany it is very difficult to get the fuel or the components for the fuel. And also operating a glow engine is easy for me because I'm used to this.
It would be very helpfull for me if anyone has an suggestion. I found some plans in the internet, but I do not know what is good and what is bad.

Thanks
Andreas


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 3, 2021)

If your only reason for that size is to do it without rings then you can build larger engines without rings, Have a look at my build of Alex Whittaker's "Firefly", it's larger at 7.5cc but doe snot need rings just a lapped cylinder liner and piston, glow ignition and several have been used to power RC aircraft. It's also in metric and a fairly modern design.





__





						Jason's Firefly .46 Build | Model Engineer
					






					www.model-engineer.co.uk


----------



## Andreas0815 (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi Jason,
thank you for your answer. Nice engine and nice article with good pictures. Will be great help for  building ...i love it! 

......have to think about this.


----------

